
Who’s Buying Property in San Francisco? - kelp
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/san-francisco-city-apps-built-or-destroyed/587389/
======
refurb
Interesting analysis. One of the better data sets I've seen. Most real estate
analyses stop at "median price" and attempt to draw a ton of conclusions from
it.

Also interesting that the vast majority of the tech buyers are from the older
companies - Google, Apple, Salesforce. Not that surprising.

The flashy start-ups do make people rich, but it's usually a handful of
people. I'll bet the majority of those tech buyers have worked at FAANG for
5-10 years. Got lucky that their equity increased a decent amount, but still
took a number of years to save for a down payment.

------
randomacct3847
The fact there’s only 6k sales a year is pretty telling.

